# why in blue blazes is there not an "edit" function for comments



## Tycho (Jan 27, 2011)

Seriously, a "hide comment" feature but NOT an edit function? What the hell? Does anyone else think this seems sorta SILLY?


----------



## Xenke (Jan 27, 2011)

DON'T DO IT, IT WILL BE EXPLOITED.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 27, 2011)

Just one of the exciting new features in the next Ferrox release!


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Just one of the exciting new features in the next Ferrox release!


 
I thought Ferrox was abandoned when Eevee left the team almost 2 years ago..

Speaking of the comment system, old crummy code is why.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 28, 2011)

> Just one of the exciting new features in the next Ferrox release!


Is the date of its release "as soon as hell freezes over"? :/


----------



## ShadowEon (Feb 1, 2011)

I have typos a few times in comments and I see them and am like "FFFF-" and then I just have to leave it because it looks stupid to re-comment just to correct it. I sure wish we could have an edit button...


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Seriously, a "hide comment" feature but NOT an edit function? What the hell? Does anyone else think this seems sorta SILLY?


 I don't know. Comments are pretty awesome the way they are, because people are forced to choose between "DELETE FUCKING EVERYTHING and looking like a complete twat" and "look like a stupid partial twat". It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2011)

I always like the ability to edit comments, in the case of improperly stating or noting something; however, the current system is also quite entertaining as is, forcing one to either post again to fix the errors or just let them go (or possibly hide the post and just repost it). If people are afraid of edits being abused, one may want to look into having a little link or button on the side that displays all previous versions of the comments or something like that.


----------



## DragonTalon (Feb 1, 2011)

WITHOUT COMMENT EDITING:  Say something stupid, look like a fool.

WITH COMMENT EDITING:  Parent poster edits what you replied to, making you look like fool.

I'd rather be in charge of my own foolishness, thanks.  

(If edits ever are added, it would be nice to show a history.  Otherwise it's a massive help to trolls who can post an insult, get a reply and then edit their post.)


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 2, 2011)

Find innocent comment.
Post obviously controversial and/or extremely incendiary reply.
Wait for inevitable replies attacking your obviously unsustainable opinions.
Edit your comment into a supportive, innocuous reply.
LOL as your comment's replies look like *they're* the controversially moronic and unsustainable opinions.

Problem, feature?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 2, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Find innocent comment.
> Post obviously controversial and/or extremely incendiary reply.
> Wait for inevitable replies attacking your obviously unsustainable opinions.
> Edit your comment into a supportive, innocuous reply.
> LOL as your comment's replies look like *they're* the controversially moronic and unsustainable opinions.


Works better on facebook with completely deletable without a trace comments


----------



## Sax (Feb 2, 2011)

There could be a time limit to comment editing though, to avoid these kinds of things. Something like being able to edit for only 90sec or something, enough to correct typos, not enough for long discussions to span from the initial comment.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 2, 2011)

Saxfyle said:


> There could be a time limit to comment editing though, to avoid these kinds of things. Something like being able to edit for only 90sec or something, enough to correct typos, not enough for long discussions to span from the initial comment.


Or, you know, go the LiveJournal route. "Someone has replied to this comment so you can't edit it, soz."

Not that I think editable (or hideable) comments are really a desireable feature.


----------



## Jude (Feb 2, 2011)

This is why.

Before Editing:



			
				Person 3 said:
			
		

> Person 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After Editing:



			
				Person 3 said:
			
		

> Person 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taralack (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm guessing OP wants more an "edit your own comments" feature and not an "edit other people's comments on your submissions/journals" feature.


----------



## Love! (Feb 2, 2011)

Jude said:


> This is why.
> 
> Before Editing:
> 
> ...


 aaaaaahahahahahaha i would so totally do that


----------



## DarkMettaur (Feb 2, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Just one of the exciting new features in the next Ferrox release!


 
I love that excuse.

'It'll be released with Ferrox!'

The day Ferrox is released is the day the internet ends.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 2, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> I'm guessing OP wants more an "edit your own comments" feature and not an "edit other people's comments on your submissions/journals" feature.


 ....and thats what we are talking about
the very fact you could edit your own to cause issues


----------



## Taralack (Feb 2, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> ....and thats what we are talking about
> the very fact you could edit your own to cause issues


 
well that teaches me to browse forums while watching tv :V


----------



## FalIndelstan (Feb 3, 2011)

We can edit posts in these forums. Why would it be any different?


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2011)

FalIndelstan said:


> We can edit posts in these forums. Why would it be any different?


 
Because the forum lets you quote the words to which you're replying.  Absolutely no context is lost that way if the post you quoted is later edited.


----------



## FalIndelstan (Feb 3, 2011)

And what's so difficult with quoting comments on the main site?
I'm being the devil's advocate, but really, I don't see how much different it would be. The main site has quote capabilities, too.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2011)

FalIndelstan said:


> And what's so difficult with quoting comments on the main site?
> I'm being the devil's advocate, but really, I don't see how much different it would be. The main site has quote capabilities, too.


 
It's inconvenient and largely unnecessary to quote comments mainside because comments are threaded.  The context of your reply is immediately apparent, so quoting would only clutter up the page with duplicated wordiness.

On the forum, comments are flat by default (and I've yet to see anyone change their preferences from that), so quoting is frequently essential to put your replies in context, and so the duplication is excused as necessary.  Without that, you may find yourself replying to one post, and everyone reading that reply thinks you replied to another, later post.


----------



## FalIndelstan (Feb 3, 2011)

Logical. Thank you, I appreciate the response.


----------

